# Java-Program -> Web Programm



## prolahmierer (10. Aug 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein bestehendes Java-Projekt, dass momentan über die Shell läuft. Ich möchte es nun für das Web anpassen. Das heißt es sollen Ausgaben im Browser gemacht und dort auch Eingaben getätigt werden können.

Was nimmt man da am Besten? Habe ein paar Erfahrungen mit Tomcat, Servlets, etc. Würde das gehen? Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht wie ich mein Programm am Besten mit dem Tomcat Server verknüpfen soll. Kann ich einfach das Programm-Package zu meinem Webprojekt packen? Habe das Gefühl, dass das irgendwie hässlich ist. 

Generell ist Tomcat da nicht ein wenig mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen? Müsste halt irgendwie an meine bestehenden Datenmodelle kommen und auch von außen über HTML-Buttons Funktionen aufrufen.


----------



## Noctarius (10. Aug 2009)

Wenn es eine Konsolenanwendung ist kannst du natürlich eine Art Konsole imitieren. Du baust einen Div-Layer im oberen Bereich, welcher die Ausgaben anzeigt und unten eine Textzeile zum eintippen der Befehle. Schön ist das aber bestimmt nicht (schon garnicht im Web 2.0 Zeitalter)


----------



## prolahmierer (10. Aug 2009)

Neenee, so nicht 

Ich dachte mir das irgendwie so, dass ich alle Daten die anzuzeigen sind in ein  Datenmodell schiebe. Auf der Seite sollen dann die Verschiedenen Variablen ausgegeben werden (schön machen kann ich's ja mittels css). Über ein paar Knöpfe soll auf das Programm Einfluss genommen werden. Nur weis ich momentan gar nicht, wie ich da drangehen soll. Ist Tomcat nicht ein wenig mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen? Was nehme ich als Webserver und wie verknüpfe ich das ganze mit der bestehenden Software? Mittels Servlet?


----------



## Noctarius (10. Aug 2009)

Es gab mal ein Framework das aus POJOs automatisch Formulare erzeugte... Ich find's nur dummerweise nicht mehr.

Im schlimmsten Fall lässt sich sowas aber auch mit ein wenig Spring und Reflection selbst bauen


----------



## JanHH (15. Aug 2009)

Klingt nach einem Fall, wo sauberes Document-View-Design sinnvoll ist. Wenn die Funktionalität der Anwendung getrennt ist von der Darstellung, durch saubere Zugriffsfunktionen, ist es doch kein Problem, das in ein Servlet einzubauen. Tomcat ist sicher nicht die Kanone, sondern eher die kleinstmögliche Lösung für sowas.

Mit sowas wie JSF wäre es allerdings erheblich einfacher als mit einem blossen Servlet. Die Verdrahtung Darstellung - Funktionalität wird dann wirklich sehr simpel. Netbeans kann auch vorkonfigurierte JSF 1.2-Projekte anlegen, damit kann man dann sofort loslegen.


----------



## Noctarius (15. Aug 2009)

Das Framework heißt btw Roma Framework (hab's dann doch irgendwann mal gefunden ^^)


----------



## JanHH (16. Aug 2009)

Ich vermute aber, dass der Threadstarte auch schon mit einer Aussagen "kann aus POJOs automatisch Formulare erzeugen" nicht allzuviel anfangen kann.. wer mit einem Framework soweit ist, sowas hinzukriegen, stellt vermutlich nicht Fragen wie die, um die es hier geht.

Hier noch ein kurzes Kochrezept, wie es mit JSF geht:

- Die Anwendung muss eine Bean sein, d.h. gepakselt werden in einem einzigen Objekt, welches mit get-, set- und Action-Methoden die nötigen Zugriffe und Funktionen nach aussen zur Verfügung stelt.
- Ein Objekt dieser Klasse wird als managed-Bean mit session-Scope in der faces-config.xml konfiguriert.
- Dann nur noch mit HTML die Formularseite als JSP bauen, und die dynamischen Elemente (Ein- und Ausgabefelder, Buttons) mittels der Expression Language mit den Bean-Methoden "verdrahten".

Das ist dann auch schon alles, kann man vermutlich in einer halben Stunde fertig kriegen.


----------

